

Ask HN: Are there any SMS-alert-on-email-message-pattern-match services? - cpr

What I'd like to do is use a service (should be cheap--$1/month?) that watches my email for a particular header pattern (usually a subject pattern), and sends my phone an SMS alerting me to that message.<p>(In my case, it's sales messages.)<p>I don't need "push" email in this case, the obvious solution, as I only really care about a few critical emails.<p>This seems so obvious, someone should have already done it...
======
Khao
An easy way to do it would be to set up a filter in your e-mail program to
forward e-mails with your pattern to your cellphone. Most providers give you
an e-mail address that sends SMS to your phone. For example AT&T have
[number]@txt.att.net and it will forward to your phone number as a SMS.

